# Feral cat pics



## Darlyn (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn things.......Super cats to be hounded | News | NT News | Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia | ntnews.com.au


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 6, 2013)

I just spent a couple of days in the China Wall area in the Gulf. water is rare but at one spring we saw 3 massive cats and the piles of feathers were everywhere.

Have pics but cant post them.


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 7, 2013)

That's great they are doing something about the worst invasive sp. in Australia. 
Who else thought to themselves when Arnhem land was brought up "wonder if they have much to do with the oenpelliensis population?"


----------



## Ambush (Jun 7, 2013)

These Pics prove what I've been say about the lepard sightings..


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Jun 7, 2013)

That you can't spell Leopard?


----------



## Umbral (Jun 7, 2013)

ArcticMonkey said:


> That you can't spell Leopard?


You looked at the article and that's the most constructive thing you have to add? I was reading online that feral cats have caused the extinction of 33 species, I hope we can come up with a solution to the problem in Austraila.


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 7, 2013)

The first step to ridding the country of cats is ridding the country of cat owners...


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Jun 7, 2013)

Whoa there buddy it was a joke.

Unfortunately they are here to stay. they have already become part of the landscape (and have been for well over 100 years). Most people who spend any time out in the bush know this.

Our native wildlife will either have to adapt or perish.



Umbral said:


> You looked at the article and that's the most constructive thing you have to add? I was reading online that feral cats have caused the extinction of 33 species, I hope we can come up with a solution to the problem in Austraila.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow they are big I have a ferral cat kitten who grew to be a house cat but hes a 7 kilo cat 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shotta (Jun 7, 2013)

^^^ bahahaha look at his tail its sooo fluffly!!!


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 7, 2013)

ArcticMonkey said:


> Whoa there buddy it was a joke.
> 
> Unfortunately they are here to stay. they have already become part of the landscape (and have been for well over 100 years). Most people who spend any time out in the bush know this.
> 
> Our native wildlife will either have to adapt or perish.



After finding cats at these remnant rainforest springs, the most biodiverse areas in several hundred square kms, the Rangers have decided to exterminate them. Traps were purchased today and the guys will stake out the springs with infra-red goggles and .22s next week.

You dont have to "just accept it". Knocking out a couple of dozen cats in this area will make a huge difference.


----------



## jibbyt (Jun 7, 2013)

Need a virus to rid the whole country of them all.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 7, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> After finding cats at these remnant rainforest springs, the most biodiverse areas in several hundred square kms, the Rangers have decided to exterminate them. Traps were purchased today and the guys will stake out the springs with infra-red goggles and .22s next week.
> 
> You dont have to "just accept it". Knocking out a couple of dozen cats in this area will make a huge difference.



Wish someone would come to my place a shoot the cats, they keep eating the parrots that hang out in my yard.


Rick


----------



## Ambush (Jun 7, 2013)

ArcticMonkey said:


> That you can't spell Leopard?


 I made a typo at 2 am as I was trying to teach Kids respect all day. I knew I did but didn't bother fixing it as I thought we had lost the trolls here. My Mistake.


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Jun 7, 2013)

I hope your right Steve. I tend to have a pessimistic bias on most things 

Further south they really do seem to be an established part of the landscape now though and they are so common that I really don't see that changing, not in my lifetime anyway.




SteveNT said:


> After finding cats at these remnant rainforest springs, the most biodiverse areas in several hundred square kms, the Rangers have decided to exterminate them. Traps were purchased today and the guys will stake out the springs with infra-red goggles and .22s next week.
> 
> You dont have to "just accept it". Knocking out a couple of dozen cats in this area will make a huge difference.


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Jun 7, 2013)

Was only a joke mate.



Ambush said:


> I made a typo at 2 am as I was trying to teach Kids respect all day. I knew I did but didn't bother fixing it as I thought we had lost the trolls here. My Mistake.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 7, 2013)

Feral pests like this are a genuine problem. Yet here we have the anti-gun lobby kicking up a stink about how many guns a legitimate, responsible shooter can own. Quite frankly, if you've gone through and over all the hoops and hurdles, then you've earnt that right. I use my firearms for regular feral animal removal. Yes, it's sporting and often if it's rabbits I'll do something with my quarry, but it also makes me think after seeing what's out there first hand, what a gargantuan problem it is.

I love cats (and dogs), but when they are feral.....I'll shoot them without blinking an eye.


----------



## Dinger (Jun 7, 2013)

Get yourself a trap & start eradicating the mongrels in suburbia :lol:


----------



## Tristan (Jun 7, 2013)

i want a 2 live big ones a boy and a girl, then get their babies and domesticate them and have myself a business of selling big pussy cats, i think a cat the size of a goat would be a cool pet, as long as it was not trying to eat you.


----------



## marcus0002 (Jun 7, 2013)

Look on gumtree for maine coons, largest breed of cat in the world, go for 1k a kitten.


----------



## Umbral (Jun 7, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> After finding cats at these remnant rainforest springs, the most biodiverse areas in several hundred square kms, the Rangers have decided to exterminate them. Traps were purchased today and the guys will stake out the springs with infra-red goggles and .22s next week.
> 
> You dont have to "just accept it". Knocking out a couple of dozen cats in this area will make a huge difference.



I agree, every feral cat killed saves countless native animals. Lets hope the rangers make a big dent in the population.


----------



## jibbyt (Jun 7, 2013)

marcus0002 said:


> Look on gumtree for maine coons, largest breed of cat in the world, go for 1k a kitten.



Yes they are huge and extremely efficient hunters.Who are the idiots that imported these from the USA. Will have to get a bigger trap now.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 7, 2013)

www.Feral.org.au


----------



## marcus0002 (Jun 8, 2013)

jibbyt said:


> Yes they are huge and extremely efficient hunters.Who are the idiots that imported these from the USA. Will have to get a bigger trap now.



People tried to import Savannah cats as well but they were not approved for import due to concerns about them going feral.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dendrobates (Jun 8, 2013)

A bounty needs to be put on feral cats to really encourage people to put in the effort to eradicate them. Feral cats are in huge numbers in the black soil country of western QLD as of late. Recently Julia Creek put a $10 bounty per cat tail.. 2 properties shot 500 cats in a weekend. That's a bloody good impact on their numbers.


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 8, 2013)

Were hopefully going to receive a trap on Monday to catch the cat who has been killing all of the possums and chickens in our neighborhood.


----------



## jibbyt (Jun 8, 2013)

nickg said:


> Were hopefully going to receive a trap on Monday to catch the cat who has been killing all of the possums and chickens in our neighborhood.



Put a live rat in a cage within the trap so the rat cannot be touched. Irresistable to a cat, works everytime. No cats left around my neighbour hood just birds and reptiles. Good luck.


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 8, 2013)

bloody things should be eradicated worse then any other pest still goes ignored just horrid there will be no end to them as far as us pest's go


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 8, 2013)

It should be against the law to have a cat that isn't neutered (unless licenced breeder).


----------



## euphorion (Jun 8, 2013)

These are two of my feral cats. Got given five week old litter of four wild caught kits. Thought i would give them a chance to tame down and find a home. So far so good. Too cute for snake food, too scrawny too, and too much HAIR!




As fluffy as ragdolls and so far they like my dogs more than me unless i have wet food for them! Four less ferals in the wild at least. And yes, mum was caught and had to be destroyed.


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 8, 2013)

euphorion said:


> These are two of my feral cats. Got given five week old litter of four wild caught kits. Thought i would give them a chance to tame down and find a home. So far so good. Too cute for snake food, too scrawny too, and too much HAIR!View attachment 290973
> 
> As fluffy as ragdolls and so far they like my dogs more than me unless i have wet food for them! Four less ferals in the wild at least. And yes, mum was caught and had to be destroyed.


idk about to much hair lol snake will be passing a furball


----------



## euphorion (Jun 8, 2013)

Probably no better a feed than a guineapig anyway. And i like cats better than i like guineapigs! These guys go to new homes that are assessed as suitable for housing an adult feral, we desex them and are the second contact on their microchip at owners consent. And they are only allowed to go to homes that will keep them as exclusively indoor only (or cat run) cats. Surprisingly kittens like these (born feral, tamed, etc.) grow up to form amazingly strong bonds with their families. They don't like kids so much and will not greet strangers in their home but they are the sweetest creatures to their humans. But not to thread hijack... that article is awful, those photos are unbelievable! So sad that they are everywhere now. If only there was some magic bullet that could wipe them out.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 9, 2013)

didn't know if it belonged here or in the Tatt thread :lol:


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 9, 2013)

A thread about feral cats tearing up our natives and people want to show off theirs they keep as pets..on the ball guys, good job...


----------



## jibbyt (Jun 9, 2013)

Why would you tattoo vermin on your leg? I hope your proud of that. Problem is it should have 3 eyes, all the cats i meet have, they dont move thou!


----------



## longqi (Jun 10, 2013)

euphorion said:


> Probably no better a feed than a guineapig anyway. And i like cats better than i like guineapigs! These guys go to new homes that are assessed as suitable for housing an adult feral, we desex them and are the second contact on their microchip at owners consent. And they are only allowed to go to homes that will keep them as exclusively indoor only (or cat run) cats. Surprisingly kittens like these (born feral, tamed, etc.) grow up to form amazingly strong bonds with their families. They don't like kids so much and will not greet strangers in their home but they are the sweetest creatures to their humans. But not to thread hijack... that article is awful, those photos are unbelievable! So sad that they are everywhere now. If only there was some magic bullet that could wipe them out.



great post
so long as they can be contained they are no threat
but the hardest thing is showing people how predatory any cat can be
most owners simply dont care

quite interesting in international forums to have a similar discussion
Europeans including those from the British Isles seem to believe feral cats do nothing wrong
and quite possibly dont even really exist
Kiwis hate them with a passion stronger than ours
Yanks are more ambivalent but most dont rate them as a highly invasive pest

Very interesting photo on facebook recently of a big owl grabbing a cat
99% of the comments were "Poor cat"
Anyone supporting the owl was vilified immediately

Our priorities are misplaced so badly


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 10, 2013)

jibbyt said:


> Why would you tattoo vermin on your leg? I hope your proud of that. Problem is it should have 3 eyes, all the cats i meet have, they dont move thou!


NOT MY LEG !!!!


----------



## champagne (Jun 10, 2013)

feral cats can play a good role in the eco system.... Life and death struggle - Shepparton - mmg.com.au


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jun 10, 2013)

I had a cat once. Greatest cat ever, won me a pair of sunglasses, tasco binoculars and a pocket knife for starring in Top Shots in the back of Sporting Shooter years ago. The cats now playing a good part in the eco system as fertiliser.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> ^^^ bahahaha look at his tail its sooo fluffly!!!



Hes such a regal cat he looks down on you as if you were dirt beneath his paws his name is PUD


----------



## Ellannn (Jun 12, 2013)

Owners should just be more responsible with their cats. There should be stricter laws and fines for people that don't neuter their cats unless they are a registered breeder. I don't see a problem with owning a cat and keeping it indoors or outside in a cat run.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 13, 2013)

nickg said:


> Were hopefully going to receive a trap on Monday to catch the cat who has been killing all of the possums and chickens in our neighborhood.



It's not a fox is it? We get plenty running around our place late at night.


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 13, 2013)

We have spotted it several times, a fox could be a possibity though as we heard of one up the street.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 23, 2013)

[h=3]*Cats in the Kimberley*[/h]Cats established in the Kimberley at least by the 1920s. A study at Mornington Wildlife Sanctuary suggests there is a cat every 3 km², each eating 5–12 native vertebrates daily. If this is consistent throughout the region, it means 100,000 cats, killing at least half a million native animals daily.
There are currently no effective control methods for feral cats – they are trap shy and rarely eat poisoned baits.
The most feasible option could be to cease baiting of dingoes, which appear to suppress cat activity and kill kittens. Although dingoes are also predators, they frequently take larger prey, reducing pressure on small fauna. Relationships between cats and dingoes in the region are under investigation. One study at Wongalara Sanctuary in the Northern Territory, where half the property was baited for dingos and half left unbaited, found that cat activity decreased and small lizard populations increased in the unbaited areas. Should baiting cease, the impact on pastoralists should be manageable as only low losses are currently reported.
Biological control of cats is considered technically feasible but would require a substantial change in community attitudes.
Fenced cat-free areas on islands or conservation properties may be needed to save species in the short-term.



this was borrowed from a f/b post by marty at SR


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 23, 2013)

Very interesting borntobnude. Makes sense.


----------

